# Debian "sarge" Gnome und GDM auf deutsch?



## needcoffee (23. September 2004)

Guten Abend,

habe es endlich geschaft Debian "sarge" zum Laufen zu bewegen (sogar ganz gut für'n newbee wie mich   ). Nun habe ich aber schon ein kleines Problem. Habe Gnome und GDM, aber leider nur auf Englisch. Dachte eigentlich, dass ich nach der Installation vom GDM deutsch als Sprache wählen kann!? Habe unter den Spracheinstellungen geschaut, es gibt allerdings keine anderen (außer "Last" und "Default") zur Auswahl. Kann mir einer von euch einen Tipp geben wie ich die deutsche Sprache nachinstallieren kann? Vielen Dank schonmal,

needcoffee...


----------

